# Let's see those E. tricolor...



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

_Epipedobates tricolor_ and _anthonyi _are what got me into this hobby in the first place, and were my first frogs. _E. tricolor _("Moraspungo") are traditionally more difficult to breed as they come from higher elevations. I know some folks out there are working with them and would like to see some pictures of what you're working with and see some of the variation that might be out there.

No offense against anthonyi...but let's just try to keep the photos in this thread to tricolor.

Thanks!










Flash mark (and reason for the species' name):


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Great thread, Ron. I'm working with a 2.0 pair of E. tricolor "Moraspungo" (with another two unsexed juvies on the way).










Also, a short video of one of my males calling.

YouTube - Epipedobates tricolor 'Morospunga' calling


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

I would like to have a couple E.Tricolors... I plan on getting 5 when i set up my Hex in april.

Know of anyone who has a few? I've already checked sponsors.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Ron you got any iris shots of those, and what kind of clips are you pinning the plants to the BG with?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Hey Ron you got any iris shots of those, and what kind of clips are you pinning the plants to the BG with?


You mean photos of their eyes? I don't.

I pin plants with floral wire...it's all I've ever used.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I've got a pair of highlands that have successful produced a couple of tads. I'll try and snap some photos later


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Good to hear they're doing well for you, George. 

Technically, I would consider "Highlands" to be a form of anthonyi, at least that's what the Europeans consider them to be (E. anthonyi "Tierra Alta" = "High Ground") and it's where the American stock was imported from. From what I understand, once they were in the states, some people thought that the green on the Highland frogs was more metallic like the Moraspunga frogs than it was the other anthonyi forms in the hobby...so the conclusion was that they must be a form of tricolor. I'm not convinced.

Many tend to think that tricolor are found at higher elevations, which is partially true, and the fact that a frog was called "Highland" might have also aided in considering it a tricolor. However, tricolor tend to be restricted to the higher elevations only and have a low elevation threshold where they are not found below a certain elevation. _E. anthonyi_ is found at elevations just as high as tricolor...but also much lower elevations than tricolor: http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.1554/03-274


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Found my first Morospunga clutch of 20 eggs on Thursday, from the old ABG line!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice! All I've gotten from mine are tons and tons of calling.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

It's taken well over a year and tons of calling and courting.... I recently added more philos (elegans) and film canisters and sealed their UE cube. And then I went away and didn't mist for a week...came home to eggs developing...go figure.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

my new additions:
tricolor rio soloma (got me a group of 4, i'm thinking 3.1)



















this are pictures from before releasing them, i'll post some pictures in a few days when they are all settled.


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

E. Moraspongos


----------

